# The Beginning of the End



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Well, try as I may I couldn't come up with a more clever title. In my current state, I'm surprised that I can come up with anything. To make a long story short: My lovely wife, whom I adore and love more than anything in this world is leaving me. It's tearing me apart, but there's nothing I can do to get her to change her mind. Before you ask, no there's no infidelity, abuse or money problems. There are other things that bring these things to a head, and I just happen to be a victim of it. This is something that isn't going to happen immediately, a lot of things that have to do with equitable division have to come first, but after that it's pretty much done. If you don't see me on for awhile, you'll know why. I don't know what I'm going to do. I hurt so bad right now it's hard to really think. 

I want to thank each and everyone of you for your understanding and patience in this ordeal I'm about to go through. You're a great bunch that I'm proud to call friends. God bless you all. Kenneth "Sinister" King


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear this.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Sinister, 

Just wanted to let you know that you are in my thoughts. I know where you are coming from...I've walked through that hell and back. In retrospect, I'm a lot better off--after vigourous denial on his part at first, I found out that my ex-husband got the "seven year itch" and had also developed the uncanny ability to make money magically disappear. It hurts to lose someone who is supposed to be your best friend--especially when you have no idea WHY. I wish I had some profound words of wisdom and healing for you, but I don't. 

Good luck and I know all of us look forward to seeing you around when you get the chance.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey Sinister - I am really sorry to hear about this too. How long have you been married? Do you have any children?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks guys. I have been married for 8 years July 1. Like I said, it isn't going to happen immediately, but I don't see it being a long drawn out process. I'll still be on here and there through this, it's just if you don't see for a bit that you'll know all is going down as posted.

Hey, after all we still have to get through this round of HMDM and my compadre's in the Pix games will never forgive me if I leave 'em hangin' on one, so to that end, we'll get through as best we can.

Again, I appreciate you all.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear this...I wish you all the best and pray that the two of you will find a way to work it all out and remain together.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Sinister, I know somewhat you are talking about. I am going thru marriage counseling as we speak. Also counseling with the step kids. It has been a total hell for all parties involved. I can only hope it will get better soon. The counselor tells me that I am sensitive but a very negative person. Can you believe that? (I never) All I can say buddy is hold on tight, because you are in for bumpy roads ahead. Especially if kids are involved. But it gets better, trust me.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey Sinister, I'm very sorry to hear of your troubles. I also wish I had some magic elixir to make everything well for you. These are tough times to try to find someone who makes a vow and means it. We'll always be here for you. Good luck, and stop in as often as you can.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm so sorry Sinister. I can't imagine how you must feel. We are here for you friend...just let us know if we can help in any way.


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

Sorry Sinister.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Ah, christ man.
Sorry to hear about that, buddy.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

You guys kick ass. I recieved more distressing news about this situation today. I am still maintaining my sanity, even though with each increasing tidbit that comes down the pike, it gets harder and harder.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Just hang in there. I know it's tough. My heart goes out to you. I have been married for 20 years this September and so far this has been the worse year of my marriage. I have been dealing with the hubby's DUI and just him in general. It seems the older he gets (he's 45 going on 15), the more reckless he is getting with the decisions he is making and the people he is hanging out with. Don't get me wrong - I am also a big kid, but there are times when you have to act your age. I have been comtemplating divorce. He won't go and see a marriage counselor. I have tried. I still love him. 

I hope you can do this without the situation getting nasty. Again, I wish you the best and keep your chin up.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

If I lived a little closer, I would invite you out this evening for a drink or two.
And then slowly try to convert you into a full blown Home Haunter!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Interesting, Jeff. I'm actually contemplating Home Haunting this year...:devil: 

Thanks ya'll! I'm feeling better already.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Damn, 
Sorry to hear that man. My Best friend just got the same news about a month ago he never seen it coming.Cut it quick and clean, before it has time to get ugly. The longer you draw it out the longer it will hurt. I have nothing that could comfort him or you other than I am a very good listener and a decent voice of reason you know stuff like "put down the whiskey and give me the gun". Now is the time you will NEED to lay heavy on your friends. 

May sleep find you in the restless nights, may your appetite return, may the numb and queasy dazed feeling subside, and may that empty forsaken void in your gut be filled. Happiness is all around you it's just more difficult to find through the shades of red. So look damn hard.

I wish you well,


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear you have to go through this Sinister and we'll be here if you need to rant and rave. I hope everything gets better for you.

-Clay


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Sinister, I'm sorry to hear that you're going through such a tough time. Speaking from experience, it does get better, but that doesn't exactly help right now. Just know that all of us here are keeping you in our thoughts and sending happy, positive energy your way. And if you ever need to talk....we're here for you.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks guys. Like I said before you guys are kick ass. It will take some time, but we'll see what happens when everything goes down the way it should. All good cheer is appreciated on my behalf.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Sinister,
Just as everyone else has said, we are here for you as you go through this difficult situation. It really sucks to end a relationship. 
I will be keeping you in my thoughts and please let us know if there is anything we can do for you.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

i know the feeling,trust me !my soon to be x {of 20 yers} told me she want out in nov 03 as we were putting up the christmas tree. so i know what your goign thour.my mistake was doing everything i could to save it. all i got was in debet and my son turned on me. i should have said fine that day who knows what would have happened. dont dig yourself in a hole that you cant get out of.

hang in there!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

So sorry to hear about this Sinister. I'll will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. Keep your head up.
Rick


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

I apologize for posting here without a proper introduction first, but Sinister's situation really got me. I've 'ghosted' this board for a long time, and in a way gotten to know most of you. I've always enjoyed Sinister's take on the world and hate to see this kind of pain coming down on him. Sinister, this sounds cliche, but it will get better in time, just don't take my road, I tried to change everything about myself to make my wife want me again. All I succeeded in doing was losing two years of my life for nothing. In the end someone else found me and I now know what REAL happiness feels like. It can happen again for you, even if you don't think that now. Hang in.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks Brad. Sorry that it was me and my ****ed up situation that dragged you out of hiding. Everyone is telling me the same thing. You guys are making me actually see the light at the end of a very dark dreary tunnel. I appreciate you all. I'm lucky you guys are there and my friends around here where I live and elsewhere have all been very supportive. I feel like **** now, but I know an end is coming to it all, I just wish it were sooner than later.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

A tad late, but I want to offer my sympathy, as well.  As everyone has said, things will get better; just hang in there 'til they do. If you ever need someone to talk to, I'm here.


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear that Sinister!!  

Why do bad things happen to good people?


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Sinister,

Although I don't know you or any of the others very well, I just want to add my condolences also. It's never pleasant when a relationship ends. 
Wait...this is *UN*pleasant Street. At least you're in the right place! 

Sue


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Sorry I missed you in chat tonight...I was away tending to my tombstone, and forgot to check BRB...Anyways, what can I say that we haven't already chatted about? This is NOT the end...Just a new beginning of something so cool, you can't even conprehend it now...just have faith..Happiness awaits you.


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Time heals,.brother. Trite,but true.


----------

